# Windows sur MacBook Pro



## fsxcv (23 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

voilà que je zone depuis un moment sur le forum pour trouver une solution d'utiliser une application de windows sur mac. J'ai essayé playonmac ou wineskin Winery; mais je n'arrive pas à les faire fonctionner.
Sur playonmac, j'installe l'application res2Dinv.exe ; j'ai un message d'erreur mais l'application se lance quand même en mode démo. Mais une fois quitter impossible de revenir dessus.

Sur Wineskin Winery, je ne peux tout simplement pas "create new blanket wrapper"...

J'aimerais une méthode simple où une fois la manip' faite je n'ai qu'à double cliquer sur une icône pour ouvrir cette application; est ce envisageable?

Merci d'avance


----------



## fsxcv (23 Octobre 2020)

Bon je viens de lire que wineskin est devenu obsolète... 
Une autre solution?


----------



## edenpulse (23 Octobre 2020)

Sinon simplement utiliser Virtualbox / Parallels Desktop / VMWare et virtualiser Windows directement?


----------



## fsxcv (29 Octobre 2020)

Yes ca marche merci


----------

